# Al mal tiempo, buena cara.



## evergesg

Hey folks,
How would you translate this Spanish expression into English? Is there any other idiomatic expression in English?

Al mal tiempo, buena cara: When everything goes wrong... you should keep on smiling. that would be the meaning. Cheers.


----------



## merche1984

I've found that some people translate it as "to turn lemons into lemonade", or "If life gives you lemons, make lemonade". I'm not sure at all, but it's an idea...

cheers


----------



## Snita

yo he oído mucho 'to put a brave face on' cuando las cosas no van muy bien o se complican para alguien etc, espero que ayude

saludos


----------



## evergesg

Muchas gracias, eso de las expresiones idiomáticas... aquí la traducción literal como que no funciona.


----------



## Gr3g0ri0

La frase "When life gives you lemons, make lemonade" es muy común aquí en los EE. UU. Creo que hay otra expresión pero se me olvidó.


----------



## moirag

Put a brave face on it.


----------



## VivaSevilla07

¿Qué significa esa frase, y hay una frase en inglés que significa lo mismo? Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## lachenni81

Que cuando las cosas van mal es mejor afrontarlas con buen humor que preocuparse por ellas.


----------



## lachenni81

De momento lo único que se me ocurre es "Always look on the bright side" pero no es eso exactamente.


----------



## sunce

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/952466


----------



## Mirlo

*Uno sería:*

*..when the going gets rough, the rough get going*

*Saludos,*


----------



## VivaSevilla07

Pues aquí decimos "When the going gets tough, the touch get going." ¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Mirlo

VivaSevilla07 said:


> Pues aki decimos "When the going gets tough, the touch??? get going." Muchas gracias!!


----------



## VivaSevilla07

I meant "When the going gets tough, the tough get going." Perdon.


----------



## Eugin

Sevilla, look how many entries you could have found if you did a quick search in our dictionary (at the top of the page) to check whether your question has been already posted (and answered).

Look at this link and search down the bottom of it to see your same question.


----------



## Sylavara

To green and bear it


----------



## cantho

¿Qué significa  a mal tiempo buena cara? Lo leí en mi examinación y no hay otro contexto. Adivinaría que sea un refrán.


----------



## claw636

En efecto, es un refrán que quiere decir algo así como "búscale el lado bueno a las cosas"

Saludos


----------



## Elibennet

Sería algo así como :"Ante las dificultades hay que tener una buena actitud"


----------



## evolved13

¿Cómo se dice "A mal tiempo, buena cara" en inglés?


----------



## Ampelfrau

¡Hola!
En inglés existe la expresión "I/We/etc. may as well look the bright side", que tiene más o menos el mismo significado.


----------



## Tichis

Look *at* the bright side.


----------



## Fernita

Tichis said:


> Look *at* the bright side.



Look* on* the bright side!
De todas maneras, las posibilidades ya están en los enlacesde mi mensaje anterior.
Cheers.


----------



## garual

*A mal tiempo, buena cara* = 'when life gives you lemons, make lemonade'


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Maybe "make the best of it/of a bad thing". Another expression is "keep a stiff upper lip".There are probably other possibilities in specific contexts.


----------



## aztlaniano

Sylavara said:


> To green *grin* and bear it


----------



## sedonasmiles

Another option would be: "Smile in the face of adversity." This is a good option because it maintains both the meaning of the phrase and the specific word references (to the face) for more literal/poetic translations that could involve plays on words. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Intramed

Otras opciones:
- Keep a stiff upper lip.
- Face adversity with courage.

Bye!


----------



## sal62

su traducción (casi) literal sería: "to a bad weather, a nice face"


----------



## EddieZumac

Sylavara said:


> To green and bear it


*grin* and bear it


----------



## mikiman2015

La respuesta correcta es: 
"Every cloud has a silver linning" .
Un saludo a todos , me encanta este foro


----------



## onbalance

mikiman2015 said:


> La respuesta correcta es:
> "Every cloud has a silver linning" .
> Un saludo a todos , me encanta este foro



_Every cloud has a silver lining_ se traduce como "No hay mal que por bien no venga."

Saludos.


----------



## onbalance

"See the glass as half full" podría funcionar en algunos casos.


----------



## joseluisgarletti

Evergesg,

en varias novelas literarias y artículos de opinión, yo siempre lo leí como:

"Every cloud has a silver lining."

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## onbalance

joseluisgarletti said:


> Evergesg,
> 
> en varias novelas literarias y artículos de opinión, yo siempre lo leí como:
> 
> "Every cloud has a silver lining."
> 
> Espero que te sirva.



Every cloud has a silver lining = No hay mal que por bien no venga.

_Al mal tiempo, buena cara_ tiene un matiz distinto.


----------



## onbalance

En mi opinión, "Look on the bright side," la traducción de Tichis y Fernita, es la más adecuada.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## mikiman2015

En el contexto en el que lo decimos es al mal tiempo buena cara como "every cloud has a silver lining " y no en el contexto de no hay mal que por bien no venga dado que se suelen usar los dos .http://www.linguee.es/espanol-ingles/search?source=auto&query=al+mal+tiempo+buena+cara&cw=296


----------



## Raving Syntactivist

I think "grin and bear it" is your best translation.


----------



## onbalance

Raving Syntactivist said:


> I think "grin and bear it" is your best translation.



No estoy de acuerdo. Según Cambridge Dictionaries Online, "grin and bear it" se define como "to accept something bad without complaining." En este caso, la frase original tiene un matiz distinto. Sugiere que la persona debería ser positiva, optimista, y/o feliz ante una situación adversa. En mi opinión, "look on the bright side" captura mejor ese matiz. También me gusta "smile in the face of adversity," aunque no es un dicho.


----------



## onbalance

mikiman2015 said:


> En el contexto en el que lo decimos es al mal tiempo buena cara como "every cloud has a silver lining " y no en el contexto de no hay mal que por bien no venga dado que se suelen usar los dos .http://www.linguee.es/espanol-ingles/search?source=auto&query=al+mal+tiempo+buena+cara&cw=296



Gracias. Confieso que algo de contexto me ayudaría. Fuera de contexto, sigo creyendo que "every cloud has a silver lining" tiene otro matiz. Dicho dicho quiere decir algo como "De todo lo malo, siempre sale algo bueno." Por el contrario, "al mal tiempo, buena" cara sugiere que la persona debería ser positiva, optimista, y/o feliz ante una situación adversa. "Al mal tiempo, buena cara" es como una instrucción de cómo actuar en una situación mala. Contrariamente, "Every cloud has a silver lining" es más como un aviso que las cosas saldrán bien al final.


----------



## joseluisgarletti

>al mal tiempo, buena cara: Make the best of a bad job!


----------



## k-in-sc

joseluisgarletti said:


> >al mal tiempo, buena cara: Make the best of a bad job!


That would work in BrE, although not so much in AmE. "When life gives you lemons, make lemonade" is probably the closest.


----------



## marziale

what about “chin up”? Short but sweet.


----------



## lau8685

Al mal tiempo, buena cara: grin and bear it.


----------

